# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Acoustically Transparent Screen

## Mikeyday

Hi All,
I am planning a new HT setup with projector and am finding it a bit difficult to find an economical solution. Due to someone who needs the room to look sleek, I can't have exposed speakers in the room which leaves me with in-ceiling and in-wall options.
I was originally planning on using 5 in-ceiling speakers, I have listened to a few setups and can't get over the voices coming from above the screen. The best setup was Krix Atmospherix A20 speakers but still compared to in wall I can still tell the difference and not sure that I can be 100% happy. My next thought was to use 3 Krix Symetrix in wall speakers for the front and Atmospherix AS for the rear surrounds.
The next problem was that there is not enough room on the part of the wall where the screen will go so I would need to put them behind the screen.  
This is where my current problem to be solved is; A fixed 110" Acoustically transparent screen is close to $3000. That is more than the projector!
I don't want to go for perforated vinyl unless I have to and the cheap screens tend to block the sound or some frequencies (each 3db reduction requires twice the watts). 
Does anyone know where I can get either inexpensive AT screen material to make my own or a cheap but good AT screen in Australia?

----------


## woodbe

I saw this thread on AVS Forums the other day, might have some useful info in there for you:  https://www.avforums.com/threads/diy...ilmex.1820044/

----------


## Mikeyday

> I saw this thread on AVS Forums the other day, might have some useful info in there for you:  https://www.avforums.com/threads/diy...ilmex.1820044/

  Thank you Woodbe,
That was a long but interesting thread. Their conclusion seemed to be that there is quite a bit of difference with different types and combinations of spandex available in the UK as screen material but Filmex was by far the best.
I could try something similar here or try to import the Filmex material I suppose but was wondering if anyone had already tried that with material available in Australia.
P.S. I did just find a 110" AT screen under $2000 but am keen to see if there is a good DIY solution available here.

----------


## woodbe

> Filmex - Our very own acoustically  transparent fabric for the DIY  enthusiast.  Available at only £20 a metre. There is a  3 metre minimum  purchase requirement.  Please note, *2 layers of Filmex are  required for any screen*. One on top of  another.

  Draper React 2.1 Projector Screens 
So  £20 per metre for Filmex. A 110" screen would need 5 metres = £100 ($190 plus freight) 
 I'm thinking the chance of getting local DIY material of equivalent quality isn't very high, but worth checking. 
btw, there is a more specific thread linked from the Draper site:  https://www.avforums.com/threads/aut...orial.1884330/

----------


## fredgassit

Try this site: DIY Screen Section - AVS Forum | Home Theater Discussions And Reviews

----------


## Uncle Bob

Bose used to make some tiny cube speakers that threw out a surprisingly great sound. They did require a subwoofer for the deeps. Maybe smaller high efficiency speakers could work for you.

----------


## commodorenut

I think mentioning Bose on a site like that is akin to other less savoury 4-letter words..... 
But that being said, I've always like the little Bose Acoustimass systems (the early ones, before they became multi-channel & linked into their own processors & crap).  I even sent my audiophile mate around to pick up an Acoustimass 5, series 2 system I bought recently.  Almost blasphemy for him!

----------


## woodbe

Yep, the Acoustimass were surprising. 
Until you put them in the same room as a decent hifi system, then the flaws stood out. All the same, good for their size.

----------


## Mikeyday

Hmm, couldn't agree more.
I did check out Bose systems, even on special, a little pricey for the sound they put out IMO. Problem was that I listened to them directly after an audition of larger speakers and the Bose sounded bright and light, still for their size they weren't too bad, just not for me.

----------


## Mikeyday

I thought I would upload a sketch I made of the room with where I would put in ceiling speakers if I settled on them, dimensions are not exact but close.
I really think I would like to go with the in-wall speakers sitting behind an AT screen though for good sound direction.
Actually, if it were entirely up to me for hidden speakers, I would have framed up a "temporary" wall in front of the wall where the screen will be and brought it out on the angled wall a bit to create a wider wall for the screen, then I could have put the speakers either side and the screen would be more central but lose a bit of room length. Also any equipment could go into the new cavity but that is a bit radical would never work for SWMBO.

----------

